
How Duolingo achieved a 50:50 gender ratio for new software engineer hires - xfr
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-duolingo-achieved-5050-gender-ratio-new-software-engineer-sohn/
======
syntaticSugar
"We made a decision to revisit our typical list of schools and only visit the
universities that had more than 18% of female undergraduate computer science
majors"

So instead of having a very wide search Feild for applicable people, they
reduced it for the sake of being sexist. Great

~~~
TokyoKid
This is an anti-sexism measure.

